

Clojure/core Reading List: Rationale, tutorials, resources - gtani
http://clojure.com/reading.html

======
badmash69
I think the best programming language introdution book I read was the " C
programming language book" by Ritchie and Kerningham. What made this book
stick in my head was that almost very chapter had a bunch of non-trivial
exercises at the end and solving them helped me "deeply" absorb those
concepts.

There is a lot of material on Clojure on the web . I own the "Joy of Clojure"
as well as "Clojure in Action". They are great for illustrating how great
Clojure is ( and it is great no question) but they don't help in deeply
absorbing the language as much as the C book did. I wish there were
programming exercises based around keys concept of Clojure, much like the C
book.

~~~
gtani
There's lots of Exercise/challenge type resources for clojure online (and,
very important, lots of devs doing them): Labrepl, SICP exercises in clojure,
project Euler, 99 prolog problems

It's becoming a minor clojure tradition to port things from scheme and CL,
e.g. Let over Lambda, Graham's On Lisp, Little schemer, etc.

------
puredanger
I would nominate Stuart's dependency mgmt blog entry for this page too:

<http://stuartsierra.com/2011/06/01/dependency-management>

------
scott_to_s
I was surprised that 4Clojure wasn't mentioned. It's a great little site that
poses Clojure problems in easily digestible chunks.

<http://www.4clojure.com/>

------
gtani
(not that I don't trust them, but why use URL shorteners, bit.ly?)

~~~
Tiomaidh
I'm not the author and obviously don't know for sure, but bit.ly can be a poor
man's click tracker. Here are the stats for Rich Hickey's reading list on
Amazon: <https://bitly.com/hIlovG+>

